
Drones will soon decide who to kill - prostoalex
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2018/04/16/drones-will-soon-decide-kill/
======
mtgx
Thanks, Google.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/04/technology/google-
letter-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/04/technology/google-letter-ceo-
pentagon-project.html)

